# Pot Brownies - First time - a nightmare from hell



## noone1

A couple of months ago I made pot brownies for my S.O. who has medical problems and not touching cannabis for about a couple of years I decided to indulge in them myself. What precedes is a description of the stupidest thing I have ever done in my life. 

I sauted about an 8th? (sorry I'm bad at measurements I just threw a handful or two in there) of keif in with about a couple tablespoons coconut oil and a stick of unsalted real butter for about 30 minutes till the bud was lightly toasted. Then I followed the recipe on the pilsbury brownie box as normal but replaced my pot mixture for the required oil. 

Since I've tried cannabis in pretty much all forms except brownies I decided what the fuck and had a really big chunk of brownie thinking I could totally handle it even though I had zero tolerance to pot at the time and have reacted pretty badly to even just tokes of pot in the past. I have a pretty bad underlying anxiety disorder that is untreated by the way. 

The first half hour I feel OK, a little giggly. I start watching TV. All of a sudden *bam* everything starts getting really colorful and bright. I realize that I have just made the biggest mistake of my life. I try to make myself throw up but nothing comes out so I swig about half a gallon of milk and shove about 7 pieces of bread into my mouth. I tell my S.O. I have made a huge mistake and drop the jug of milk on the floor leaving the fridge open I fall on the couch and stare at the tv. 

I keep repeating the phrase "I've made a terrible mistake" and start zoning out. My S.O. tries to calm me asks if there is any music or movies they can put on to calm me I say emphatically no and tell them to turn off the tv as it is freaking me out. They do and I slump down to the floor drooling slightly. 

At this point for about 4 hours I get the fear really badly and spend that entire time slumped against a table, banging my head and thrashing about. Quite frankly what happened is this: Lady Sativa realized I was disrespecting her, grabbed me betwixt two fingers and preceded to whip me about and shake my entire world. 

To give a little more insight I am a person who has had anxiety and depression all my life and who has tried to follow many spiritual teachings. This experience made me realize my attempts at dissolving my ego where laughable. At one point I suspect I had a seizure of some sort as I can dimly remember drooling, putting my hand against my chest and flopping about. 

The visions I had that day rocked my entire world. I can almost believe that I was transported to a hell realm as the panic and hellish hallucinations I faced where the most realistic and frightening ones of my life, my heart was pounding so hard against my chest I really thought I was going to die. I told my S.O. that they must call 911 right away, that I was having some terrible reaction and was dying. They said calling 911 for pot was pretty ridiculous and refused. Immediately after saying that I actually saw myself being transported away in an ambulance on a gurney with needles and shit all in me, I swear to God it was real. Suddenly I hear my S.O. and realize it was nothing but a hallucination. I flop a little more.

The next hallucinations are what characterized the entire trip and the most terrible things I will never forget. It is hard to describe but I was like a statue, flowering in and out. Everything would shift about and I would pose, shifting up and down spreading my arms open and then folding down into a ball. And during all of this my mind would realize that it was dead but that was all it could think about. When I wasn't expanding in-and-out against my will I was in a panic thinking only that I was dead. Occasionally I would hear my S.O. and I would be momentarily snapped out of my daze but this made things even worse. I sincerely thought that I was dead at the time and this was it, not even blissful nothingness to look forward to: just this psychological hell for the rest of eternity. 

Eventually my S.O. voice brought me back and it was like a lone light in the darkness leading me back to reality. I hug myself and cry and rock on the floor just saying  "please tell me it's going to be OK, just say it is going to be OK please, please" and this was about the last hour of my trip, with occasional boughts of terror and yelling and my S.O. telling me to please quiet down the neighbors can hear me. One of the last things I can remember saying is that I will never touch cannabis ever again. 

As I come down I feel pretty good but weird and get in bed with my S.O. I wake up the next day  thinking what a waste so I take a tiny sliver of a chunk of brownie and as it affects me I listen to some music and groove a little to forget about the day before and have a pretty good time. 

I haven't touched pot since and never intend to again.

*Tagged by Xorkoth*
substancecode_marijuana
substancecode_cannabis
explevel_firsttime
exptype_negative
exptype_difficult
roacode_oral


----------



## xHippiexchildx

Yeaaa uhmm.. Pot being baked in brownies makes it about 1000x stronger than being smoked. You should try watching that video on youtube where the cop called 911 because he overdosed on weed.  

Glad you are ok though. I once had a bad trip on weed and I haven't been the same since. I'd probably be smart for you not to touch any sort of mind altering substance being that you have anxiety issues. I have anxiety issues as well, I just don't seem to give a fuck whether I lose my mind or not? 8(


----------



## freehugs

Make some indica brownies and you will have a completely different experience.


----------



## F1n1shed

Not true, plenty of people get panic attacks on indica as well. It is a lot more of a comfortable high but in a brownie it can get you just as high as a sativa. I know what you went through OP, iv had plenty of these trips on cannabis. And your S.O sounds like an ass, he should have sat down and talked with you during your freak out.


----------



## freehugs

F1n1shed said:


> Not true, plenty of people get panic attacks on indica as well. It is a lot more of a comfortable high but in a brownie it can get you just as high as a sativa. I know what you went through OP, iv had plenty of these trips on cannabis. And your S.O sounds like an ass, he should have sat down and talked with you during your freak out.



Then it is a Sativa dominant/high sativa hybrid.  If you eat too much of an indica brownie, you'll fall asleep.  You don't get paranoia.


----------



## regfairfield

i wish i could still get that high....but yea its very overwhelming if your not completely used to it..


----------



## Fossil_Diver

The only time I ever really tripped my balls off on pot is when I ate it. Fucked up doesn't even come close to describing it. It felt like a combo of the trippy mind fuck of mushrooms and the body fuck of quaaludes with overwhelming waves of paranoia with profuse sweating followed by chills then nausea then fear then more sweating then more paranoia etc etc. Wave after wave for about 4 hours or so. But after that first time I have not been able to experience being that high from pot ever again, and it doesn't matter how much I tried to eat or smoke or eat and smoke. It's almost like once my pot cherry got popped I could never get that virgin stoned feeling ever again.


----------



## MikeRWK

freehugs said:


> Make some indica brownies and you will have a completely different experience.



^This, sounds like youve had your mind blown by a strong sativa.


----------



## eye_wide_open

Great story.
I remember the first time edibles kicked my ass. 
So amazing. Luckily I just went to sleep and didn't have to deal with it so much because weed food makes you totally tired. When I Woke up I realized weed can be a hell of a lot more crazy than most people think. Specially when you learn to concentrate it like that really well. Keif brownies for somebody who don't smoke twenty bowls and a few hash rips off the skillet a day could be pretty devastating. 

They make them medical brownies out here with straight hash. I had a 20x brownie one day scared the shyt out of me. 

Respect the eds. 
The weed has a funny way of playing on your paranoia.


----------



## fridgebuzz

People say indica is all body high but last time I smoked an indica I stared at my washing machine unraveling the meaning of life.

Pot sucks and just makes me feel stupid.


----------



## chapmanskate

damn... never herd this before and hope i never hear it again. pot is great in so many ways, especially medicinally. its just not for you


----------



## xHippiexchildx

You all are telling this guy, with anxiety problems, to do other mind altering drugs? Are you people INSANE? Seriously.. anxiety normally is caused by many other under lying issues that were never fully dealt with. Let's say the OP takes a psychedelic, and ends up in the mental hospital like I did because of it?

To the OP, i'm not saying you have to stay sober for the rest of your life, but you should stay sober until you have dealt with your anxiety issues and when you have it under control. Because psychedelics open up doors to our minds.. they bring out issues we normally wouldn't deal with sober. Why don't you come to the darkside and try and talk about your anxiety issues? I find it always helps to share with others what you are going through.


----------



## xHippiexchildx

regfairfield said:


> pop some oxys....but dont get addicted



Please, stop telling the OP to do other drugs.


----------



## fridgebuzz

xHippiexchildx said:


> anxiety issues



Define anxiety. Exactly. It has no definition. Psychologists use it as an umbrella term to describe it as multiple symptoms because they don't understand. I don't even think people that use the term understand what it actually means. If one behaves unconventionally they get labeled with "anxiety." It's b.s. No one has ever been able to give me a clear meaning of that word.


----------



## TangerinO

^ Well having experienced it I can say it's basically a sick knot feeling in your stomach, accompanied by the feeling that everyone around you is judging and/or laughing at you.
Despite everything being otherwise, it's impossible to shake the feeling that you are nothing but a source of ridicule for everyone. It's not nice at all, and shouldn't be taken lightly.

My girlfriend has severe anxiety and simply does not talk for the fear that anything she says will lead to everyone thinking she is weird or insane. It goes beyond shy, and turns to anxiety I suppose when the problems start interfering with your normal logical train of thought or you actually get physical symptoms of it, such as severe nausea which I personally have experienced. I agree that many people interesting personalities seem to be unfairly type cast as some sort of mental illness these days, but having extremely bad anxiety is anything but easy.


----------



## noone1

xHippiexchildx said:


> Yeaaa uhmm.. Pot being baked in brownies makes it about 1000x stronger than being smoked. You should try watching that video on youtube where the cop called 911 because he overdosed on weed.
> 
> Glad you are ok though. I once had a bad trip on weed and I haven't been the same since. I'd probably be smart for you not to touch any sort of mind altering substance being that you have anxiety issues. I have anxiety issues as well, I just don't seem to give a fuck whether I lose my mind or not? 8(



Yeah see the thing is I've tried cooking pot before but was always to lazy to make the butter so I wasn't expecting it to be that strong. There was also a bunch of people saying you have to leave the butter cooking all day in a crock pot and shit to get it real strong, I either had really strong weed or they are mistaken. 




chapmanskate said:


> damn... never herd this before and hope i never hear it again. pot is great in so many ways, especially medicinally. its just not for you


 
I have obviously come to that conclusion but still advocate the legalization of cannabis as my SO has medical problems that are greatly helped by it and I know many people can get a lot of enjoyment out of recreational use, just not me.  



F1n1shed said:


> And your S.O sounds like an ass, he should have sat down and talked with you during your freak out.



Nah, my trip report is not the whole story or it would have been twice as long. Keep in mind my SO was at work all day and has medical problems and I just sprung this on them. Throughout the whole trip they tried to get me to take some benzos to calm me down but I was so irrational that I refused thinking that I would die if I took them. 



xHippiexchildx said:


> You all are telling this guy, with anxiety problems, to do other mind altering drugs? Are you people INSANE? Seriously.. anxiety normally is caused by many other under lying issues that were never fully dealt with. Let's say the OP takes a psychedelic, and ends up in the mental hospital like I did because of it?
> 
> To the OP, i'm not saying you have to stay sober for the rest of your life, but you should stay sober until you have dealt with your anxiety issues and when you have it under control. Because psychedelics open up doors to our minds.. they bring out issues we normally wouldn't deal with sober. Why don't you come to the darkside and try and talk about your anxiety issues? I find it always helps to share with others what you are going through.


 
I'm with you, this trip showed me what it would be like to have psychosis and it made me shit my pants. I don't believe I will ever abuse a psychedelic again. 



regfairfield said:


> pop some oxys....but dont get addicted


 
Heh, I have been a raging opiate addict before it is the only drug that "cures" my anxiety unfortunately it also turns me into a giant asshole so I'll pass. 



TangerinO said:


> ^ Well having experienced it I can say it's basically a sick knot feeling in your stomach, accompanied by the feeling that everyone around you is judging and/or laughing at you.
> Despite everything being otherwise, it's impossible to shake the feeling that you are nothing but a source of ridicule for everyone. It's not nice at all, and shouldn't be taken lightly.
> 
> My girlfriend has severe anxiety and simply does not talk for the fear that anything she says will lead to everyone thinking she is weird or insane. It goes beyond shy, and turns to anxiety I suppose when the problems start interfering with your normal logical train of thought or you actually get physical symptoms of it, such as severe nausea which I personally have experienced. I agree that many people interesting personalities seem to be unfairly type cast as some sort of mental illness these days, but having extremely bad anxiety is anything but easy.


 
Yes pretty much this except on an intellectual level I have "solved" my anxiety, at this point it is all instinct, it's just something I can't help.


----------



## Vader

For many people, any cannabis is anxiogenic, regardless of the genetics or cannabinoid composition. The fact that you personally do not find indica strains anxiogenic does not mean that this is true for everybody else.


----------



## jackie jones

Thank you for writing such an honest and detailed report.

Now, you said that you intended on making them for your wife. Did she try them for her pain, and if so, how did she react?


----------



## xHippiexchildx

Anxiety is a horrible thing to have. Trust me. Although psychedelics caused my anxiety. Wayyy too many bad trips.


----------



## regfairfield

my anxiety i feel was brought out by a bad dxm trip....but dont feel it on weed anymore...


----------



## jackie jones

I can relate with the op's experience. I overdosed on oral cannabis once and it was one of the worst trips of my life. The anxiety was overwhelming and incapacitating. People tend to underestimate the effects of oral cannabis. It usually is much stronger than smoking.


----------



## xHippiexchildx

regfairfield said:


> my anxiety i feel was brought out by a bad dxm trip....but dont feel it on weed anymore...



Same here. I probably had at least 50 bad trips on DXM.. it didn't matter cause once it was over, I was fine. But that night I smoked some laced weed, it sent me into a bipolar episode that I had to be sent to the mental hospital for a month until I was "sane" enough to leave. It took me 2 years to feel normal again. The mind is a horrible thing to lose. Let this be a lesson to all you psychonauts out there with mental health issues.. Maybe this will put the word "caution" in your dictionary if it isn't already there.


----------



## brimmy

You just need to remember that you'll be ok and no one has ever died from a weed OD.


----------



## pofacedhoe

i think the reason people think eating pot is stronger is because they consume far more cannabis than if the were smoking it.

i used to add loads of skunk to olive oil, garlic and other herbs in a water bottle with the kind of lid that you pull up with your teeth were you drinking water from it, this allowed for use of moderate amounts and i never found it super strong compared to smoking.

if you put an eighth of keif into food and then consume a moderate amount of the food with no tolerance then what do you expect


----------



## Mortal17

If it was your first time eating it and you have anxiety. Why wouldn't you start at a lower dose? Or at least read other reports of people with the same illnesses. Sound like you needed to do more homework


----------



## Mortal17

pofacedhoe said:


> i think the reason people think eating pot is stronger is because they consume far more cannabis than if the were smoking it.


I think that's one factor but also because it is enters your body alot more slowly and alot more gets into your body making it more sedating.


----------



## pofacedhoe

Mortal17 said:


> I think that's one factor but also because it is enters your body alot more slowly and alot more gets into your body making it more sedating.



yes eating is more efficient a delivery method but,

generally the faster a drug hits you the more it fucks you up i.e. crack compared to coca tea.

my theory on spliffs is that when they have a lot of tobacco in them they burn at a lower temperature than pure weed and that this vapourises less thc in the spliff from the weed that hasn't yet burned. this is why pure weed joints fuck you up and well packed very tobacco  joints just aren't the same.

i do think that when eating pot unless you eat a lump that is the same size as one you were about to smoke there is a high chance of consuming far more than you normally wood. try eating a small amount like the size of a bong hit and see if it wrecks you way more than smoking, i bet it doesn't. this is coming from someone who loves eating weed big time, tho for me the high is all body high but very little head buzz. its kind of unsatisfying though slothlike


----------



## jackie jones

Let us not forget the "mmm... brownies" factor in oral cannabis overdoses


----------



## Lady Codone

I can totally identify w/ the OP.  I've had bad high-dose shroom trips, sickening mescaline experiences that lasted 14 hours and a recent nightmarish run-in w/ 6-Apb, and I can honestly say a bad pot experience is worse than ANY of the others.


----------



## pofacedhoe

jackie jones said:


> Let us not forget the "mmm... brownies" factor in oral cannabis overdoses



cannabis bread in a bread machine was the worst. hugely moreish, not very statisfying and you ended up eating loads of your pot and spending most of the time asleep or eating


----------



## xHippiexchildx

Lady Codone said:


> I can totally identify w/ the OP.  I've had bad high-dose shroom trips, sickening mescaline experiences that lasted 14 hours and a recent nightmarish run-in w/ 6-Apb, and I can honestly say a bad pot experience is worse than ANY of the others.



I agree 100%. 

I've had bad trips on lots of other psychedelics.. but pot.. omg.. I have no words.


----------



## ThisWiz

My trick with pot brownies is to always eat less than I believe I will need.  Never want to spend a day face down in the couch.  Know what I mean?


----------



## F1n1shed

Yea iv gone through difficult mushroom trips as well, but when you take too much cannabis by eating it  uhhhg the anxiety and thoughts it brings is just too insane. I remember making a home made edible with some friends, put a gram of dank in mine and ate it all. Went to watch transformers and i was tripping balls, felt like i was going to pass out i actually had to leave the theater. I was wobbling around the mall until a friend picked us up, panic attacks on weed are psychotic.


----------



## xHippiexchildx

It is possible to have pot flashbacks? Just wondering..


----------



## Utahrd

The part about drinking a half gallon of milk and then dropping it on the floor made me laugh. sorry.  I know that can't have been fun at all.  I remember when my dad found out I had been smoking hash, so he said I had to flush it down the toilet.  So I did.  But not before grabbing 2 chunks of it as big as I could manage to swallow and swallowing them with some milk and orange juice.  Then I went to bed.  I woke up the next morning because I was too stoned to sleep anymore.  I looked at my clock and the numbers went blurry, then clear, then blurry again.  I drove to school and threw up in 5 different places around the school before calling my dad and making him take me home.  I slept for 16 hours.


----------



## HillsofFoot

Edibles... God damn, easily the most unstable psychoactive substances I have ever experienced. I can take a pretty nice dose of lsd and have a positivity and euphoria filled 8 hours of amazingness. A good dose of psylocin and I'm running around in exploration mode like a 10 year old. 

But a little too much thc ingested... I'm driving home in my car while a very severe tingling sensation starts emanating from my core, as it reaches my knees and elbows it's almost enough to pass me out. I'm shivering violently the entire way. I get home and spend an hour or two trying to sleep while the most bright and unavoidable CEVs fill my field of vision. Thinking, and thinking, and getting pissed at myself, overthinking some more, until finally falling asleep at some point.


----------



## Venrak

xHippiexchildx said:


> It is possible to have pot flashbacks? Just wondering..



Definitely is. Flashbacks are merely PTSD, and if the Cannabis trip was stressful enough it is entirely possible to have flashbacks.


----------



## night roller94

gotta try this %)


----------



## matthewcoy

Oh the humanity!

I ate a brownie once that a friend gave me thinking "oh cool, this will be fun day, get a little stoned".  OH..MY..GOD.  2 hours later i'm sitting on the side of the road in a residential neighborhood just inches away from calling the paramedics.  I was convinced that the brownie had given me a stroke.  I couldn't drive, couldn't walk anymore, could BARELY process a thought.  I sat there by that road on the phone to my sister for an hour just getting slammed with wave after wave of terror.  I could not believe what I was going through.  I can't even describe how hard it was to hang on and to keep pushing through it.  Every second felt like an hour.  3 hours of total fear and panic, no euphoric peaks or valleys.  Just one paranoid thought to the next.
It was ruthless.

Thank god for my iphone, I was a able to figure out where I was and call a cab ride home.  Came damn close to calling 911, damn close.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oral cannabis can be severely psychedelic and intense.  Without a cannabinoid tolerance, it'll surely induce anxiety.


----------



## Idles

I know this topic is old and I'm sorry about that, but I joined just now because what you describe in the first post happened to me just today. Well, last night and today. It was almost like reading something i wrote, you described everything I felt down to a T...only thing is, I really did call 911 (I was alone) and they really did come to get me, so I was even MORE convinced that I was dying and that this was what death was like. I also had that time thing happen, where it's like you're caught in a time warp and it feels like it's not moving and then you have hallucinations on top of it that feel SO REAL, that you forget that all you're really doing is sitting there, doing nothing, staring off into space......just that, all while your mind is raging about what it THINKS is really going on and letting you see it in dream like states.

My God, it was horrible, and I'm still feeling after effects 16 hours later (and haven't slept), but reading your experience about it here helped me a lot in realizing I was not alone. Thank you.


----------



## noone1

I'm glad my old trip report helped in some way. I'm still affected by this. Edibles will really fuck you up and they should not be underestimated if you have no tolerance, someone in my household with no tolerance decided to partake without telling anyone and it fucked them up in the same way it did me. Luckily we where better prepared this time with ibuprofen and benzos. Psychosis is fucked.

I still wish I could describe what I felt when my brain was "frozen" It was an infinite timeless loop where I was a statue and I would curl up into a ball and then unfurl outwards; In between everything would shake and I would pose. All of this was against my will. The only thought I could have was: "this is it, I'm dead and it's really real hell is real" I know I've described this before but I've never found or read about anyone having this type of a trip. It still scares and bugs the hell out of me I wish there was an explanation (I mean other than I was high as balls)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Hi guys, I just registered to share the worst trip of my life.

I used to smoke pot back in college (7-8 years ago), but I'm now petty much smoke-free.

Yesterday  I went to a friend's house and they had baked brownies. 2 of them eat a  very big piece each. I didn't. We ware playing mario kart and they kept  saying they were high as balls, laughed a lot, etc. They are pretty  heavy users of pot.

As I was leaving I ate a very little piece,  smaller than a cookie, and I left (I was starving and I thought a small  piece like (compared to theirs) that wouldn't do any effect. I came home  to my wife and we started watching TV.

About an hour later my  hell began. My body started feeling all weird, all wobbly. Then my heart  rate increased from like 70 to 150 and kept pumping. I felt my chest  very tight and I kept thinking that I was going to die. I told me wife I  needed to get out ASAP so we get to the street and walk around the  block a couple of times. Then, optical effects started: I started sein  in what was like 3-D cinema effect. Everything kept getting closer,  jumping out at me. All the lights were very strange (it was at night).

I  had had bad trips in the past from smoking but nothing nowhere near at  feeling like this. I started to freak out a lot, the effects kept  getting stronger. I didn't feel the interior of my mouth. I tried to  move my tongue and it felt like my mouth was like a huge hangar;  infinite compared to the smallness of my tongue to touch any boundaries.

I kept thinking I'd have heart attack and my heart pumped and pumped. I was on the verge of mental collapse.

I couldn't help it any longer; internet didn't help so I went to the hospital; I needed relief.

So  I get to hospital, they check all my vital signs and they were through  the roof. They gave me sublingual benzos to chill me and from there  everything was much much better (thanks to the insurance for keeping the  ER bill at nil.)

I came home feeling a lot better. We watched TV and I fell asleep.

Today I'm ALMOST me again. I still feel some after effects of the high, and are still a little nervious for what happened.


----------



## CfZrx

^glad u made it!  I've had times where edibles almost killed me for sure, mostly from combining with kratom, or seroquel. THC can be such a dangerous potentiator!


----------



## Stargazer

Glad I read this...it always seems like I'm the only person that can't smoke weed. It causes or should I say brings out my most severe anxiety and panic.  At one time, I could smoke, and really liked it in fact.

Then, one night I had this horrible reaction we're talking about. Since then I am unable to get high.  I've tried, believe me, with a lot of time in between tries. I know this is an old thread, but I'm glad I found it.


----------



## llama1

What happened? I'm the same way. Same experience, basically.. I havn't smoked now in almost 2 years. I plan on trying again later in life maybe a few years down the road. But just wondering if you've gotten over it yet or not? Wondering if it will be something that just sticks forever, I guess.


----------



## Randomjim

Worst thing ever, had a campfire up this Forrest with my friends, had a beer and 2 big slices of brownie, after an hour I started feeling weird, like everything was out of focus and I could feel my self talking shit.. Ditched my pals and went on a walk, kept thinking I was walking the same stretch of path over and over, ended up collapsing in a hedge, not being able to move and what I can only describe as a seizure occurred... Lying there almost paralysed and drooling feeling my eyes bulging, horrific visions, as if life as we knew it was a lie.. Woke up at midnight not a clue where I was... I never knew pot could do this to you, it's mentally scarred me and won't be touching that shit again.. Stuff of nightmares


----------



## noone1

llama1 said:


> What happened? I'm the same way. Same experience, basically.. I havn't smoked now in almost 2 years. I plan on trying again later in life maybe a few years down the road. But just wondering if you've gotten over it yet or not? Wondering if it will be something that just sticks forever, I guess.



I don't know if you where talking to me but I still don't enjoy marijuana, even if it doesn't give me anxiety it just doesn't do anything for me. Before my bad trip it would be something neat to do once in a while.


----------



## noone1

Randomjim said:


> Worst thing ever, had a campfire up this Forrest with my friends, had a beer and 2 big slices of brownie, after an hour I started feeling weird, like everything was out of focus and I could feel my self talking shit.. Ditched my pals and went on a walk, kept thinking I was walking the same stretch of path over and over, ended up collapsing in a hedge, not being able to move and what I can only describe as a seizure occurred... Lying there almost paralysed and drooling feeling my eyes bulging, horrific visions, as if life as we knew it was a lie.. Woke up at midnight not a clue where I was... I never knew pot could do this to you, it's mentally scarred me and won't be touching that shit again.. Stuff of nightmares



I feel you, I'm glad I was home and had nothing to do... I felt the same way and even mimicked having a seizure but it probably wasn't a seizure but psychosis. Edibles will fuck you up especially if you have little or no tolerance. It is a powerful psychedelic drug.


----------



## mangoes

I had a very scary pot experience a few weeks ago. I didn't even realize you could have bad pot experiences, because before this they had all been great. Well, I am never touching Sativa again, and probably not Indica either. 

I was visiting my friends in the Netherlands, and I hadn't smoked in about a month, and back then I didn't even really smoke that much. Well, two hits (which were quite big hits) from this bong went straight to my head. And you know, weed takes about 20 minutes or so to really hit its apex, but this hit me strong immediately. And I knew that I was in for a long haul, because I knew I hadn't even reached the apex yet. I could feel myself getting higher and higher, and I knew that I was fucked, which caused me to have intense panic (I'm usually a very calm person). I would try hard not to think about being high, but every once in a while my whirlwind of a mind would land on the rock that told me I was HIGH, and I would start freaking out. Everything physical was so intense, the cars going by (which I remember were actually quiet, I remember that from being sober) would sound like hurricanes, and the silence in between would be so long and still, it felt like being in a grave. 

When I was at my highest, my brain was in such agony, I felt like I was in hell. I didn't really hallucinate, but I did feel like I was on a journey through different colors, which is actually pretty typical for me. But I would check my phone about ten times a minute, because I was trying to see if a minute had passed yet, and it almost never had. 

The trip has given me a lot of anxiety about hell and eternity.


----------



## Thomas Davie

freehugs said:


> Then it is a Sativa dominant/high sativa hybrid.  If you eat too much of an indica brownie, you'll fall asleep.  You don't get paranoia.



-Indica (pure Indica) can make you freak out, green out, have the tighty whitey's, etc
-Sativa (pure Sativa) can make you fall asleep

The tendency may be for Indica's to relax, calm you down and put you to sleep; but they are easily capable of having the opposite effect - making you all strung out and wired and actively hallucinating if taken in a large enough quantity.

Tom


----------



## Thomas Davie

I'm a medical pot user, smoke 5-20x a day for nausea, arthritis and insomnia and I still occasionally get panic attacks when smoking, ranging from the 'ah crap, I've smoked a bit too much and it's gonna be unpleasant' up to having full blown OEV's/CEV's, colour shifting tactile hallucinations and synaesthesia. The more severe episodes tend to happen when a) I've had a long tolerance break, b) smoke too much too quickly, c) try a new strain or d) smoke something very strong.

Yes I have anxiety issues and am under therapy for it. Having the adverse anxiogenic effects from Cannabis sucks badly but I put up with it and keep coming back because it's replacing 4 other meds for me.

When I was a recreational user, episodes like this did turn me off pot frequently for weeks or months at a time. Now though, I'll just turn off all the lights, tv, etc, pull a blanket over myself and ride it out. I might feel like I'm dying, but know I'm not.

Tom


----------



## the last dose

I made pot brownies with killer cheeze pot and i put almost a 1/4 in when i was wd from opioids after being on ops daily 20 years. I also high dosed lyrica with the brownies the first couple days. I remember being stoned out of my mind on the combo crazy shit! im smiling stone 24 hours into wds. I went outside with headphones on for a walk on first day and i swear i tripped with hard rock blasting in my ears as i walked. I remember being stumbly as hell and laughing lyrica and weed brownies great combo!!!!


----------



## noone1

I find it funny people are still replying to this thread years later... I've still never touched edibles again, occasionally I will take a hit and all I get is anxiety or I feel nothing at all. I've never felt the same after that trip. My perspective on life changed in some kind of way and not for the better. But I've always had horrible anxiety.

Occasionally my significant other will try to get me to do a "dab" ... hellllll no to that 

cannabis is just not for some people


----------



## matelot

Thought I'd share my story as I've had a bad brownie experience. Not a crazy as the OPs though. Never really had any anxiety apart from a bit of 'stage fright' you could say. I've always been fairly confident and social around people and friends whether sober or intoxicated. Taken drugs occasionally since about 18(I'm 24) mainly coke then a little bit of weed, mdma and mushrooms and never had a bad experience.

A couple of months before this happened in the space of about a week I'd taken ecstasy, eaten brownies and pizzas and smoked a little and had a good time. Anyway I was hanging out drinking at my friends hostel and one of my friends baked a load of brownies and I stupidly overestimated my tolerance. About half an hour after eating them I felt stoned and giggly until when one of my friends laughed and pointed out how fucked I was. I don't know why but it put a little negativity in my head and I started feeling uncomfortable, then it started going downhill from there ! As more people who I didn't really know started hanging around in the common area I was getting more and more uncomfortable and felt like they could all see how fucked I was ! 

The door to a chill out area, where I wanted to lie down on a couch, was locked so I just sat down in the common area. Apart from feeling like an absolute alien , my heart started pounding like it was gonna burst out my chest, my hands where shaking uncontrollably and I couldn't focus my eyes or my thoughts on anything. People where asking if I was good but I could barley reply. I think they just thought I was having a Whitey ! I didn't realise I was having a panic attack at the time because I'd never had one before, I just thought the brownies had fucked me all the way up, even though I'd never felt like that from any other drug I'd taken before. I wanted to get the hell out of there and go home but I was literally frozen in the chair. I eventually left with one of my friends in a taxi. I was absolutely exhausted the next day. 

Afterwards if any of my friends laughed about that time I was fucked off brownies, i just couldn't laugh at it, like I'd get uncomfortable thinking about how terrified I was. Anyway, like a month later i had 3 out of the blue panic attacks in 3 days in situations that i would find completely comfortable and non threatening. The first one I was chatting to a guy in a food court, the second I was at a restaurant with my girlfriend and the third I was stood in a train station with my girlfriend. On the outside I tried to hide it but inside I was completely terrified and felt all the same physical sensations I felt during the brownie panic attack. (Adrenaline, pounding heart, shaking hands, not being able to focus) They didn't last long and ended when I left the situation but for the rest of the day I would feel exhausted and embarrassed. 

All this occurred about 2 months ago and I haven't had any drugs since and don't really feel like taking any again. I feel like the whole brownie episode had 'unlocked' the 3 other panic attacks I had and changed something about me and now in some social settings where I feel like I could be put on the spot or be centre of attention I have a lingering feeling of anxiety. 

I guess il just have to live a more healthy life until I start feeling like myself again !


----------



## Fire&Water

Delta-9 can open shutters on some shit certain people arent ready to think about


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

For sure, oral THC is one of the heaviest trips out there sometimes especially concerning introspection. I really enjoy it though personally sometimes you need to take a hard look at yourself to figure out what changes are due.


----------



## Fire&Water

Yeah
compared to traditional psychedelics you experience for the 1st time, it can throw those who arent mentally prepared into a bizarre loop


----------



## TripSitterNZ

Edible cannabis is a fucking strong visual heavy body mind fuck trip that can be anxiety or very relaxing if you manage to meditate down stream and let the music guide your soul to the other side.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don't partake of cannabinoids of any type myself but I saw a guy eat 4 brownies not so long ago and basically pass into a coma for about 5 hours. Out like a light. I thought eating the stuff was just for a giggle - was very surprised to see what it can do.


----------



## TripSitterNZ

100 mg + on no toleraence will break your brain for a few hours. Its very hardcore psychedelica visuals especially if you take psychedelics on the regular.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Just read this thread and what really stands out for me is how many people are classifying the amount of edibles (one brownie / one huge brownie / 2 hash cakes etc ) as dosage!

I make edibles on the regular and I could give you two huge brownies to munch that will get you slightly high or one tiny piece of chocolate that will make to trip and put you on your ass for a few hours before you sleep soundly!

We gotta start measuring edible potency with an approximate thc content - not freakin cake size!


----------



## valiumdone

freehugs said:


> Then it is a Sativa dominant/high sativa hybrid.  If you eat too much of an indica brownie, you'll fall asleep.  You don't get paranoia.


I get paranoid and fucked wether it’s Indica or Sativa. If pot doesn’t agree with your psychological makeup, it doesn’t matter what strain it is.  It’s all terrible on me.  I have had someone try to get me to take a puff, I say ’no it makes me fucked up in a bad way‘, and so they put some indica in a pipe and tell me this one won’t do that.  I take 2 puffs and - bad trip all the same. My personal belief is that some people have a certain brain chemistry that doesn’t like pot.
I also know someone who, when they were in emergency with extreme pain, got ’the good stuff’ according to the nurse and had a terrifying reaction where they couldn’t communicate or move but stayed perfectly aware.  When the stuff wore off they pleaded with the doc to give them something different as the last stuff was terrifying, they gave her something different and she was fine.
I also know someone who went into a terror hole from 1 IV shot of cocaine (I was doing it too and was fine). Or have you ever done coke with a paranoid ‘window peeper’, meanwhile you are having a fun time?  They can’t psychologically handle coke.
From what I have seen in my 30 or so years of drugs is that certain people’s chemical brain makeup can’t handle certain drugs and it’s very individual.
Just my observations.


----------



## valiumdone

TripSitterNZ said:


> 100 mg + on no toleraence will break your brain for a few hours. Its very hardcore psychedelica visuals especially if you take psychedelics on the regular.


IMO, psychedelics are only good for micro dosing.  Have NEVER had ’a good time’ on them. Ever.


----------



## clovey2014

noone1 said:


> A couple of months ago I made pot brownies for my S.O. who has medical problems and not touching cannabis for about a couple of years I decided to indulge in them myself. What precedes is a description of the stupidest thing I have ever done in my life.
> 
> I sauted about an 8th? (sorry I'm bad at measurements I just threw a handful or two in there) of keif in with about a couple tablespoons coconut oil and a stick of unsalted real butter for about 30 minutes till the bud was lightly toasted. Then I followed the recipe on the pilsbury brownie box as normal but replaced my pot mixture for the required oil.
> 
> Since I've tried cannabis in pretty much all forms except brownies I decided what the fuck and had a really big chunk of brownie thinking I could totally handle it even though I had zero tolerance to pot at the time and have reacted pretty badly to even just tokes of pot in the past. I have a pretty bad underlying anxiety disorder that is untreated by the way.
> 
> The first half hour I feel OK, a little giggly. I start watching TV. All of a sudden *bam* everything starts getting really colorful and bright. I realize that I have just made the biggest mistake of my life. I try to make myself throw up but nothing comes out so I swig about half a gallon of milk and shove about 7 pieces of bread into my mouth. I tell my S.O. I have made a huge mistake and drop the jug of milk on the floor leaving the fridge open I fall on the couch and stare at the tv.
> 
> I keep repeating the phrase "I've made a terrible mistake" and start zoning out. My S.O. tries to calm me asks if there is any music or movies they can put on to calm me I say emphatically no and tell them to turn off the tv as it is freaking me out. They do and I slump down to the floor drooling slightly.
> 
> At this point for about 4 hours I get the fear really badly and spend that entire time slumped against a table, banging my head and thrashing about. Quite frankly what happened is this: Lady Sativa realized I was disrespecting her, grabbed me betwixt two fingers and preceded to whip me about and shake my entire world.
> 
> To give a little more insight I am a person who has had anxiety and depression all my life and who has tried to follow many spiritual teachings. This experience made me realize my attempts at dissolving my ego where laughable. At one point I suspect I had a seizure of some sort as I can dimly remember drooling, putting my hand against my chest and flopping about.
> 
> The visions I had that day rocked my entire world. I can almost believe that I was transported to a hell realm as the panic and hellish hallucinations I faced where the most realistic and frightening ones of my life, my heart was pounding so hard against my chest I really thought I was going to die. I told my S.O. that they must call 911 right away, that I was having some terrible reaction and was dying. They said calling 911 for pot was pretty ridiculous and refused. Immediately after saying that I actually saw myself being transported away in an ambulance on a gurney with needles and shit all in me, I swear to God it was real. Suddenly I hear my S.O. and realize it was nothing but a hallucination. I flop a little more.
> 
> The next hallucinations are what characterized the entire trip and the most terrible things I will never forget. It is hard to describe but I was like a statue, flowering in and out. Everything would shift about and I would pose, shifting up and down spreading my arms open and then folding down into a ball. And during all of this my mind would realize that it was dead but that was all it could think about. When I wasn't expanding in-and-out against my will I was in a panic thinking only that I was dead. Occasionally I would hear my S.O. and I would be momentarily snapped out of my daze but this made things even worse. I sincerely thought that I was dead at the time and this was it, not even blissful nothingness to look forward to: just this psychological hell for the rest of eternity.
> 
> Eventually my S.O. voice brought me back and it was like a lone light in the darkness leading me back to reality. I hug myself and cry and rock on the floor just saying  "please tell me it's going to be OK, just say it is going to be OK please, please" and this was about the last hour of my trip, with occasional boughts of terror and yelling and my S.O. telling me to please quiet down the neighbors can hear me. One of the last things I can remember saying is that I will never touch cannabis ever again.
> 
> As I come down I feel pretty good but weird and get in bed with my S.O. I wake up the next day  thinking what a waste so I take a tiny sliver of a chunk of brownie and as it affects me I listen to some music and groove a little to forget about the day before and have a pretty good time.
> 
> I haven't touched pot since and never intend to again.
> 
> *Tagged by Xorkoth*
> substancecode_marijuana
> substancecode_cannabis
> explevel_firsttime
> exptype_negative
> exptype_difficult
> roacode_oral



...whoa. Scary!!


----------



## Xorkoth

valiumdone said:


> IMO, psychedelics are only good for micro dosing.  Have NEVER had ’a good time’ on them. Ever.



I have almost uniformly awesome experiences on psychedelics, but weed, especially edibles, are a whole other ballgame.  I used to be able to smoke and feel goofy and euphoric, but now I have to have the setting just right or else I get massive anxiety.  I get like 100 times more anxiety on marijuana than I ever do on LSD or any other psychedelic.

Also, I get more anxiety from indica-dominant strains than I do from sativa.  Everyone is different.


----------



## Las Veghost grower

One time I made a batch of super strong edibles and used about 1/2oz of high grade hash, I stupidly put the batch Into a Tupperware and the in the bottom drawer of my dresser, I left to do something and when I got back realized my Rottweiler had sniffed them out and ate the whole batch..I ran into the next room to find her passed out on the couch, I shit you not she was passed out on the couch for 3 days straight, she shit pissed and puked all over herself/couch, after 3 days she got up and stumbled around for a couple days then was back to normal...I felt horrible cause I couldn’t take her to the vet cause I was afraid I’d be arrested, but this did pretty much showed me that you can’t OD and die from weed....reading your story reminds me of how horrible an experience my dog prolly had


----------



## Xorkoth

DAMN that's an extra high dose for a dog.  At least it was weed and not something (anything, at least in terms of drugs) else.


----------



## BK38

Las Veghost grower said:


> One time I made a batch of super strong edibles and used about 1/2oz of high grade hash, I stupidly put the batch Into a Tupperware and the in the bottom drawer of my dresser, I left to do something and when I got back realized my Rottweiler had sniffed them out and ate the whole batch..I ran into the next room to find her passed out on the couch, I shit you not she was passed out on the couch for 3 days straight, she shit pissed and puked all over herself/couch, after 3 days she got up and stumbled around for a couple days then was back to normal...I felt horrible cause I couldn’t take her to the vet cause I was afraid I’d be arrested, but this did pretty much showed me that you can’t OD and die from weed....reading your story reminds me of how horrible an experience my dog prolly had



If they were brownies or choc chip cookies, I would have been more concerned about about the theobromine in the chocolate than the pot. Like you experienced, they probably just get sick af and then return to baseline after a few days.


----------



## Las Veghost grower

BK38 said:


> If they were brownies or choc chip cookies, I would have been more concerned about about the theobromine in the chocolate than the pot. Like you experienced, they probably just get sick af and then return to baseline after a few days.


, 
No they were vanilla cupcakes


----------



## Las Veghost grower

Xorkoth said:


> DAMN that's an extra high dose for a dog.  At least it was weed and not something (anything, at least in terms of drugs) else.


Dude...she weighed prolly 70lbs and the hash was prolly in the area of 70-80% THC didn’t have it tested but I’m sure it was in that general are....so that’s like a 140lb person eating 20,000mg...I’m horrible at math so if that’s off feel free to correct me, but yea that an insane dose, that’s why I am sure it is harder to OD on weed than water or oxygen...


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I ate too much cannabis once as a teenager and I had eaten a small amount of leftover Moroccan hash once before and it was very energetic and fun.  The cannabis I ate was not the best stuff, and I figured I would need to eat 4.5 grams of it as I had been smoking it for two or three days after an important exam as a reward and figured I had a tolerance.  I made these, sort of like a firecracker with cheese.  I ate one with 1.0g of cannabis on it. I waited 35 minutes and figured nothing is happening, so I made three more and ate them, started playing Final Fantasy 1 and got so high I forgot I took drugs. I am very glad my family was not home and I was not driving or out in public as anyone could tell I was completely fucked up, and no amount of eye drops would remove the redness from my eyes.






						Leary biscuit - Wiktionary
					






					en.m.wiktionary.org
				




While it was psychedelic and akin to a low dose Psilocybin trip without visuals the confusion, difficulty moving, blackout, and horrible stomach cramps which only inducing vomiting and then drinking ginger with warm milk helped alleviate turned me off from eating cannabis or hash ever again.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

TripSitterNZ said:


> 100 mg + on no toleraence will break your brain for a few hours. Its very hardcore psychedelica visuals especially if you take psychedelics on the regular.


How do you calculate the mg of THC in home made THC infused food?


----------



## TripSitterNZ

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> How do you calculate the mg of THC in home made THC infused food?


Take the weight of your buds and well its not a extact potency whatever strain you have grown that is imported seeds so usually its averages around 15-18% thc very potent skunky crystal buds and on average each edible has around 0.8-1 g of bud in them then do the math.


----------



## Fire&Water

valiumdone said:


> I get paranoid and fucked wether it’s Indica or Sativa. If pot doesn’t agree with your psychological makeup, it doesn’t matter what strain it is.  It’s all terrible on me.  I have had someone try to get me to take a puff, I say ’no it makes me fucked up in a bad way‘, and so they put some indica in a pipe and tell me this one won’t do that.  I take 2 puffs and - bad trip all the same. My personal belief is that some people have a certain brain chemistry that doesn’t like pot.
> I also know someone who, when they were in emergency with extreme pain, got ’the good stuff’ according to the nurse and had a terrifying reaction where they couldn’t communicate or move but stayed perfectly aware.  When the stuff wore off they pleaded with the doc to give them something different as the last stuff was terrifying, they gave her something different and she was fine.
> I also know someone who went into a terror hole from 1 IV shot of cocaine (I was doing it too and was fine). Or have you ever done coke with a paranoid ‘window peeper’, meanwhile you are having a fun time?  They can’t psychologically handle coke.
> From what I have seen in my 30 or so years of drugs is that certain people’s chemical brain makeup can’t handle certain drugs and it’s very individual.
> Just my observations.


Different drug when you eat it


----------



## Fire&Water

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I ate too much cannabis once as a teenager and I had eaten a small amount of leftover Moroccan hash once before and it was very energetic and fun.  The cannabis I ate was not the best stuff, and I figured I would need to eat 4.5 grams of it as I had been smoking it for two or three days after an important exam as a reward and figured I had a tolerance.  I made these, sort of like a firecracker with cheese.  I ate one with 1.0g of cannabis on it. I waited 35 minutes and figured nothing is happening, so I made three more and ate them, started playing Final Fantasy 1 and got so high I forgot I took drugs. I am very glad my family was not home and I was not driving or out in public as anyone could tell I was completely fucked up, and no amount of eye drops would remove the redness from my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leary biscuit - Wiktionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wiktionary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it was psychedelic and akin to a low dose Psilocybin trip without visuals the confusion, difficulty moving, blackout, and horrible stomach cramps which only inducing vomiting and then drinking ginger with warm milk helped alleviate turned me off from eating cannabis or hash ever again.


I split 3&1/2 grams of black afghan hash at a black sabbath concert cause ushers were F'n w/ us smoking it
Was the best 24 hr+ relaxing couch lock ever, plus the 2 hr show
To this day dont remember the 45 min drive home


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Las Veghost grower said:


> Dude...she weighed prolly 70lbs and the hash was prolly in the area of 70-80% THC didn’t have it tested but I’m sure it was in that general are....so that’s like a 140lb person eating 20,000mg...I’m horrible at math so if that’s off feel free to correct me, but yea that an insane dose, that’s why I am sure it is harder to OD on weed than water or oxygen...



Must have been the strongest hash on earth at that % thc no? Most concentrate extractions don't get above 75%, and even the very best quality hand-pressed types hashish won't be above 25%

However even if the hash was 'only' 20% , that would still mean your dog ate 2800mg thc approx, which I agree must have been a grim experience for the animal. I have decades long tolerance and a 75mg thc edible would have me _extremely _high for hours, and your dog had *37 times* that amount apparently

EDIT nearly every horror story I have ever read (and experienced) regarding edibles has been through (usually massive) overdoses.

If ya get nice and high on 0.3g of good weed (lets say 20% thc) in a vape (I do) - then you have consumed 60mg thc.

Then consider that eating cannabis is a much stronger roa than other roa's, let say you would need 40mg edible thc to get a similar strength effect to your 60mg smoked

So, out of one gram of this good weed, you will have 200mg thc if you make the edibles properly. Therefore you can get 5 x 40mg thc edibles out of a single gram of good weed/hash. One of these 40mg thc edibles would get me pretty damn high for a good few hours - 2 of them and I'd be completely wasted - I'd get a nice pleasant effect off evenb half of one (20mg thc)


----------



## Las Veghost grower

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Must have been the strongest hash on earth at that % thc no? Most concentrate extractions don't get above 75%, and even the very best quality hand-pressed types hashish won't be above 25%
> 
> However even if the hash was 'only' 20% , that would still mean your dog ate 2800mg thc approx, which I agree must have been a grim experience for the animal. I have decades long tolerance and a 75mg thc edible would have me _extremely _high for hours, and your dog had *37 times* that amount apparently
> 
> EDIT nearly every horror story I have ever read (and experienced) regarding edibles has been through (usually massive) overdoses.
> 
> If ya get nice and high on 0.3g of good weed (lets say 20% thc) in a vape (I do) - then you have consumed 60mg thc.
> 
> Then consider that eating cannabis is a much stronger roa than other roa's, let say you would need 40mg edible thc to get a similar strength effect to your 60mg smoked
> 
> So, out of one gram of this good weed, you will have 200mg thc if you make the edibles properly. Therefore you can get 5 x 40mg thc edibles out of a single gram of good weed/hash. One of these 40mg thc edibles would get me pretty damn high for a good few hours - 2 of them and I'd be completely wasted - I'd get a nice pleasant effect off evenb half of one (20mg thc)


It’s was butane hash, sorry I call all concentrates hash...I use to make everything you could think of with the weed plant, soaps candles oils....like Iv said I did this for a living, waiste not what not...also good bubble hash can get to 60+% THC if done correctly and good starting material...and I know your prolly thinking who in their right mind would put a 1/2 oz of BHO in edibles, you have to understand the amount of product I had at the time., a 1/2 oz was nothing...and also my tolerance was crazy most edibles did nothing for me,100mg would do nothing to me, I had to make them crazy potent ..when I look back at the amount of weed I was consuming at that point in my life it’s no wonder I eventually moved on to harder drugs, you’d be suprised how much you can tolerate after years and years of having unlimited amounts of weed/concentrates


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Las Veghost grower said:


> It’s was butane hash, sorry I call all concentrates hash...I use to make everything you could think of with the weed plant, soaps candles oils....like Iv said I did this for a living, waiste not what not...also good bubble hash can get to 60+% THC if done correctly and good starting material...and I know your prolly thinking who in their right mind would put a 1/2 oz of BHO in edibles, you have to understand the amount of product I had at the time., a 1/2 oz was nothing...and also my tolerance was crazy most edibles did nothing for me,100mg would do nothing to me, I had to make them crazy potent ..when I look back at the amount of weed I was consuming at that point in my life it’s no wonder I eventually moved on to harder drugs, you’d be suprised how much you can tolerate after years and years of having unlimited amounts of weed/concentrates



I'm aware of tolerance given I've smoked on average 6 days a week since the 1980's 

I don't know what to say - your poor dog had over 100 times as much as it takes to get me to get incredibly stoned. And all that sugar too or whatever. I'm aware you didn't do it on purpose mate - drugging animals on purpose is an absolute cunts trick imo.

I had a dog once who ate about a half gram of hash, no decarbed or anything so likely to be say 40mg tch in effect - he was distressed, walked sideways, fell over and slept 14 hours. Your dog had about 200 times more than mine


----------



## Las Veghost grower

ageingpartyfiend said:


> I'm aware of tolerance given I've smoked on average 6 days a week since the 1980's
> 
> I don't know what to say - your poor dog had over 100 times as much as it takes to get me to get incredibly stoned. And all that sugar too or whatever. I'm aware you didn't do it on purpose mate - drugging animals on purpose is an absolute cunts trick imo.
> 
> I had a dog once who ate about a half gram of hash, no decarbed or anything so likely to be say 40mg tch in effect - he was distressed, walked sideways, fell over and slept 14 hours. Your dog had about 200 times more than mine


Yea it was fucked up no doubt, I love my animals more then most humans I know, so it was a pretty stressful time, I was spraying water on her toung to try and keep her hydrated for the 3 days she was out...after that incedent I stopped making edibles that strong cause I realized shit happens and someone could get into them without knowing their potency and that’s all bad, my dog was a stoner dog I use to make her thc dog treats that she loved so she had a bit of a tolerance when that happened but after that she never touched anything that had the smell of weed


----------



## TripSitterNZ

After eating a butane hash edible the other day i was high for over 24  hours those visuals i was getting were way to intense just like this hell realm described in the report. I was fucking scared during the peak and i have done alot of trips. It felt like i was getting sent back into time during my psychotic break on LSD and weed. walls completely opening up into scenes of my life. Fuck knows how much MG was in it was just a homemade brownie. but after that im going to listen to warnings on pot edibles they are a force to be reckoned with


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

TripSitterNZ said:


> After eating a butane hash edible the other day i was high for over 24  hours those visuals i was getting were way to intense just like this hell realm described in the report. I was fucking scared during the peak and i have done alot of trips. It felt like i was getting sent back into time during my psychotic break on LSD and weed. walls completely opening up into scenes of my life. Fuck knows how much MG was in it was just a homemade brownie. but after that im going to listen to warnings on pot edibles they are a force to be reckoned with


 
OD - very unpleasant and exact kinda reckless usage that can facilitate psychotic breaks etc that give the drug a bad name! Surprised at you TSNZ as thought you weree clued up dosage-wise etc (or is that just on the psychs etc?)

You gotta know the approximate thc content. I'm a longterm user and still find 50mg thc (amount typically found in 0.25g (250mg) good weed/hash) provides a good 5 plus hours high. 30mg more functional but still very enjoyable and relaxing. 80mg plus and it's very fucking high time.

There's a lot of variables too though, the cooking process, weed quality, metabolism, tolerance etc. 

As with most things better to underdose than over


----------



## TripSitterNZ

ageingpartyfiend said:


> OD - very unpleasant and exact kinda reckless usage that can facilitate psychotic breaks etc that give the drug a bad name! Surprised at you TSNZ as thought you weree clued up dosage-wise etc (or is that just on the psychs etc?)
> 
> You gotta know the approximate thc content. I'm a longterm user and still find 50mg thc (amount typically found in 0.25g (250mg) good weed/hash) provides a good 5 plus hours high. 30mg more functional but still very enjoyable and relaxing. 80mg plus and it's very fucking high time.
> 
> There's a lot of variables too though, the cooking process, weed quality, metabolism, tolerance etc.
> 
> As with most things better to underdose than over


i wanted to see how deep the rabbit hole went on edibles so i ignored the guy to only take half or less to see how high i would get and that was more intense than 500 ug of acid. Well i learnt the lesson the hard way.


----------

